# Help! What to do with dog waste between garbage days?



## Molly and Jake

Hi everybody,

hopefully this is the right place for this question/issue. We just brought an adorable pug, Charlie, into our home and lives. He's very well behaved, etc, but there is one issue: we live in a townhouse, don't have our own yard, and when we walk him we have to pick up after him, and then we have no good place to put the bags of dog poo until garbage day. We've been keeping it in the garbage can that stays in our garage (we can't keep it outside during the week because of Housing Association rules), but it just stinks too much (esp. with all this hot weather). UGH!

What can we do? We thought of digging a big hole and burying it (like a doggie latrine), but are pretty sure the Association would frown upon that :doh: 

What are options we can consider/that work for anybody here who lives in an apartment/condo/townhouse?

Thanks,

M&J.


----------



## georgiapeach

Is there a dumpster or outdoor trashcan in the common area/park area? If so, you could put it there.


----------



## zeronightfarm

have you looked into a dog septic tank? maybe the home owners would alow that?


----------



## Willowy

You could get a diaper pail. . .the kind with the plastic wrap that goes around the stinkiness. Diaper Genie or similar. They sell them especially for pets, too, but I'm pretty sure it's the same thing.


----------



## Nev Allen

Pick the poo up in a tissue and dump it in the loo and flush it.


----------



## Hambonez

I was also going to suggest getting a pooper scooper and flushing.


----------



## PrincessLPN

I am glad you asked this because I am having the same problem. I bought a bucket with a lid and put a small garbage bag in it. I was then placing the plastic bags full of poop in it after walks. The smell within a few days every time you opened it made me gag. I then began placing the baggies in a ziploc bag and then placing that in the bucket. The smell is still awful. I can't win. We don't have access to a public garbage can along our walks and I can't dig holes anywhere to place poop. I will look into a diaper genie and see if that makes it better but I am not optimistic.


----------



## Molly and Jake

georgiapeach
Is there a dumpster or outdoor trashcan in the common area/park area? If so, you could put it there. 
--There are dumpsters and trashcans, but we aren't supposed to use them for dog waste. Lots of people do, but we don't.

zeronightfarm
have you looked into a dog septic tank? maybe the home owners would alow that? 
--I know what you're talking about, but we ruled them out because a) we don't have anywhere we could put it that it wouldn't interfere with the groundskeepers and b) association rules don't allow large-scale digging.

It'd be great it we could just flush it, but we don't think that would work: we'd have to have some kind of bag/etc. to carry the waste during our walk, and that bag would almost-certainly be stinky while in the garbage.

I've seen Diaper Genies but never one specifically for pets.

M&J


----------



## Willowy

Most of the pet ones are marketed to cat owners, because litter scoopings sure get stinky after a few days. But they'd certainly work for dog poop, too. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001N3JEPK/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1342186923&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007IHY5CM/ref=mp_s_a_3?qid=1342186923&sr=8-3

I'd probably just get one sold for baby diapers. . .bet you could find one cheap at a garage sale or thrift store.


----------



## hanksimon

My grocery stores use plastic sacks for groceries (or paper). These bags are obviously cheap and just the right size for collecting the poo, squeezing out the air, and then tying tightly. Then, I can put them together into a single trash bag for garbage collection. My dog has comparatively solid poo, so I can slip knot the bag, then re-open for multiple days... Your mileage will vary...


----------



## timluc0428

if you walk your dog outside the area you live in (where no garbage cans are out) just drop it in someone else's garbage. lol. just kidding. 

actually what I do is just drop it in the trash at a park or by a business since those trashes get emptied regularly.


----------



## odiesmom

Guapo and Lucifer usually go out in the woods and I dont worry about it. When the snow is too deep or too cold Guapo will go where the snow is cleared and Sophie will either go as close to the house as possible or on her wee wee pad and I have a diaper pail on the front porch I put poo in. I use the plastic grocery bags , tie them up and then seal into the can. I never have to worry about Lucifer unless we are out at the beach/dogpark etc Honestly I think if you feed your dogs good food thier poo doesn't stink as bad either.


----------



## PrincessLPN

I keep hearing that if I feed my dog better food he will poop less and be less stinky. I have to disagree. I feed Odin Nature's Variety Instinct and his crap stinks worse then it did when I fed my old dog Beneful (sp) or Iams. I don't buy that theory anymore because it simply hasn't been true in my dog's case.


----------



## hanksimon

That's very possible. There are other factors to consider, also. 
1. It may take a month for a dog's system to adjust to new food.
2. A dog may not adjust to higher protein or richer food (Mine never did).
3. You may need to add a little more (?) things for a senior. I use vegetables (raw carrots), Missing Link.
4. I also rotate among 3 different foods ...
5. You may to try various foods, because some may work better with your dog than others...

This is not a recommendation, but I like some of the Purina products... and not others. I also like Costco, and I'm currently experimenting with 4Health because someone mentioned... On the other hand I tried Blue Buffalo and "Chicken Soup" dogfoods a few years ago, but they resulted in soft stools... Each dog is different... mine is part goat


----------



## odiesmom

I feed mine an alaskan made dog food made from wild salmon, barely and kelp and supplement with alot of fresh,canned or frozen salmon and other game meat when I have it. There poo doesnt seem to hardly smell at all though they do have stinky breath but I bought doggie breath mints for that ! I have noticed that turkey and pork make things smell alot worse. they also have an endless supply of fresh bones my bf cuts them up for the small dogs when he harvests a moose/caribou and i freeze them. I make salmon jerky out of the bellies and checks of the fish or out of pink salmon ( dog fish ) for treats or I buy another alaska made product called yummie chummies a dryed salmon treat .So maybe eating alot of fish makes for nonstinky poop ??


----------



## hanksimon

I guess there are advantages to living in a state that is bigger than Texas 

I find that brushing my dog's teeth every day or every other day gets rid of his stinky breath....


----------



## odiesmom

hanksimon said:


> I guess there are advantages to living in a state that is bigger than Texas
> 
> I find that brushing my dog's teeth every day or every other day gets rid of his stinky breath....


I usually brush thier teeth about once a weekbut I found these breath mint things at walmart that work great inbetween brushing. 

I was in Texas once for about 10 minutes....I took a wrong turn in Texarkana Arkansas looking for a fruit stand( I wanted a peach ) I saw alot of dead armidillos on the road in that part of the country


----------



## hanksimon

The natural position that you see most armadillos is upside down, sunning on the side of the highway 

However, for such 'turtle' looking creatures, live ones can move nearly as agile as rabbits when being chased by a dog...


----------



## Engström

I just throw it in garbage box or sometimes flush it hehehe


----------



## Molly and Jake

Hi! Nice to meet you. I'm now trying the Diaper Genie, its much better than what I was doing before, but it's just not designed for dog waste bags. Feel free to stop by and say 'hi', http://fidofriendly.blogspot.com/ If you try a the diaper genie let me know how it works for you.


----------



## PrincessLPN

We got a diaper genie thing but it has a baking soda dispenser in the top. It releases a little every time you close the lid. I really like it. It would smell slightly if you put your nose in it (who would do that?) but it doesn't have an odor as soon as you walk onto the porch. I think I may have found my relief. It only cost us $25.00 at K-Mart.


----------



## chloegirlsmom

Sanitation dept. doesn't want animal feces flushed down the toilet due to animal bacteria & systems ability to completely filter those contaminants from the water supply. As much as they are against plastic, their recommendation is put in a plastic bag & in the garbage can. I have a small doxie & small metal garbage can lined w/a plastic bag on the deck outside. When it's full, I empty it. Would consider changing diet for strong odor.


----------



## merk

What about using a little cat litter? That should help dry it out and absorb any odors.


----------



## tecjunkie

I usually use the puppy pads for bad weather, the ones from Target and Nature's Miracle from Petsmart are the ones that work to best. Other than that, they go outside and then I clean up doggie poo when it is not storming out.


----------



## Rescuepawsnw

Molly and Jake said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> hopefully this is the right place for this question/issue. We just brought an adorable pug, Charlie, into our home and lives. He's very well behaved, etc, but there is one issue: we live in a townhouse, don't have our own yard, and when we walk him we have to pick up after him, and then we have no good place to put the bags of dog poo until garbage day. We've been keeping it in the garbage can that stays in our garage (we can't keep it outside during the week because of Housing Association rules), but it just stinks too much (esp. with all this hot weather). UGH!
> 
> 
> What can we do? We thought of digging a big hole and burying it (like a doggie latrine), but are pretty sure the Association would frown upon that :doh:
> 
> What are options we can consider/that work for anybody here who lives in an apartment/condo/townhouse?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> M&J.



There are pickup baggies that are flushable now; just pick up the mess normally, then flush it when you get home. Is there a dog park, store, or garbage can along your walk? Maybe there is a way to dispose of it before you get home.


----------



## laurah5107

I am really hoping someone has a good idea. I have 7 dogs. 2 are 65 lbs and 2 are over 100 lbs. i also have three 25 lb dogs.
As you can imagine they put out a lot of poop. I live on 1/5th of an acre so I have lots of bags of poop to store for 3 days between garbage collections.
I have been trying to find something to put in the trash can to mask the odor. 
I pick up poop in plastic grocery bags. 
Is there something like lime or maybe cat litter that might cut the smell? So far regular litter in the bag hasn't done much.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

if you have non food plants you can do this

http://cityfarmer.org/petwaste.html


----------



## Hambonez

laurah5107 said:


> I am really hoping someone has a good idea. I have 7 dogs. 2 are 65 lbs and 2 are over 100 lbs. i also have three 25 lb dogs.
> As you can imagine they put out a lot of poop. I live on 1/5th of an acre so I have lots of bags of poop to store for 3 days between garbage collections.
> I have been trying to find something to put in the trash can to mask the odor.
> I pick up poop in plastic grocery bags.
> Is there something like lime or maybe cat litter that might cut the smell? So far regular litter in the bag hasn't done much.


Cat litter might work -- also hanging some sort of charcoal/carbon filter from the lid of the can might help. I've heard of people doing that just for cat litter pails and it is supposed to be very helpful.


----------



## laurah5107

I hadn't thought of charcoal filter. Does just plain crushed charcoal or charcoal like for a barbecue grill absorb odor at all? That would be inexpensive to dump into each plastic bag before going into the big can.

How about "Skunk Out"? If it kills skunk odor, wouldn't you think poop odor would be easy?I was wondering if lime powder would help since they seem to use it on tv shows to cover the smell of decomposing bodies. Or is that just a tv myth? 

I live in Houston TX and the heat makes the smell so very horrid. I suppose I just need to keep buying things and try. I welcome any other ideas - except getting rid of my dogs (I'm working on buying a larger property but it takes time).


----------

